
Ask HN: Favourite command line applications? - thinkingkong
What are your favourite command line applications and why?<p>What do you like about them?<p>What problems do they help you solve?
======
anikdas
1\. Tmux[1] - It helps me to manage my cli windows on my local machine and
VMs. Do not need multiple ssh sessions opened at the same time. Yes, Screen
can be alternative solution but tmux is what I like.

2\. Gotop[2] - Graphical activity monitor for cli written in go. It's an
alternative for htop with a better UI. Really liked it.

3\. Aria2c[3] - It's a cli file download tool with multiple connection and
resumable download support. Handy when downloading large files.

4\. arp-scan[4] - Can find all the devices connected to the network. Helps me
find my Raspberry Pi on the network.

These are just few of them I use regularly. There are so many other good ones
as well.

[1] [https://github.com/tmux/tmux](https://github.com/tmux/tmux) [2]
[https://github.com/cjbassi/gotop](https://github.com/cjbassi/gotop) [3]
[https://aria2.github.io/](https://aria2.github.io/) [4]
[https://github.com/royhills/arp-scan](https://github.com/royhills/arp-scan)

------
kasperset
Bioawk: [https://github.com/lh3/bioawk](https://github.com/lh3/bioawk) This
tool is based on Awk programming language which makes it familiar plus it fast
and helps to deal with sequencing data. Another tool I like is bedtools:
[https://github.com/arq5x/bedtools2](https://github.com/arq5x/bedtools2)

------
snazz
16 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18483460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18483460)

------
vikaskyadav
1) Terminator 2) grep 3) netstat 4) ping

